# 22 foot wing plow for sale



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

JRB quick attach
10ft. main with two six foot wings
excellent condition
$28,500


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

20k


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

snowgraves said:


> 20k


give me a call when u have time 507-828-6839
what size loader do you have?


----------

